# Catawba 3-23 whos goin?



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Gonna search for the slightly stained water with marks but might be searchin all day?Anxious to get new stuff wet/frozen!good luck to all and safe boating!!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I hate to say it because I want and might be out there too, but I think you will be searching all day for any fishable water by this weekend. The smallcraft warnings have been up all week so far and its not over yet.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

ill brave the mud and cold if the wind cooperates...sure was nice to get out last weekend...even pulled a fish in some really muddy water around f can, sure were some good looking marks in that area. ill repost on friday evening if it looks like were going to be out there sat. on a side note if anyone would like my phone # to try and team up on them any time just shoot me PM always enjoy helping when i can
Dustin ''eyefisher''


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

I will hopefully be out w a buddy sat also can't miss the starcraft w the flames good luck to everyone gonna be cold for sure. But nothing like watching a board take off


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

right on fellas! I just wanna hear that drag sing again!!!:T:T:T


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Hear that got some new cold water reels and that drag system sounds nasty z-z-zzz lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Just checked a couple forcast.... One said 2-4's another said 1ft. Im hoping for the latter. Is anybody gonna try jiggin or strictly trolling? We'll be there regardless of the waves just don't want to get skunked on first trip of the season,


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I might go. Haven't really decided yet. Wondering how torn up the lake is, and if its worth the money to go.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Count me in out of Catawba.....


----------



## centerpinpin (Oct 20, 2012)

Im shootin for catawba also...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think half of us care what the water looks like I can almost guarantee there's gonna be 30 + boats out. Gonna be fun 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

lets get em! ch 79 "first priority":T:T:T


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!!! A heat wave coming for Saturday with a high of 40 degrees. Could be my first trip out on the lake this month without having an ice build up on the boat. Just Maybe


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!!! A heat wave coming for Saturday with a high of 40 degrees. Could be my first trip out on the lake this month without having an ice build up on the boat. Just Maybeu


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

ABOUT TIME!!! Come on spring


----------



## centerpinpin (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone think there will be a chance of finding cleaner (emphasis on "er") water?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

I may be ice fishing this Saturday morning! Stopped by Lakefront Marina to check out hours of launching operations next week and the ice is starting to form again. I cant take much more of this. Doesnt look good for Sunday. Big winter storm coming our way.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Although I have not been by Catawba, ice is forming at the Sandusky ramp, and marinas. I'll keep waiting.......


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

If anybody needs a guy for sat. give me a call. I have plenty of gear if needed, just haven't had time to get the boat together yet...216-789-3853


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

I brought my boat up to Fenwicks area Thurs. so I could start fishing the reefs. I took a look at the lake and It looked beat up. There was a lot of ice at the mouth of Turtle Creek and the Creek had low water. Good luck if you go and be careful. Give us a post if you get out.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

centerpinpin said:


> Anyone think there will be a chance of finding cleaner (emphasis on "er") water?
> 
> 
> i checked the satelite and it's nothing but cloud's, is'nt there a pilot on OGF that flies out of portclinton ? maybe we can get a report on the mud situation.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Who would of thought we would be talking about ice again. Dempsey launch and the bay in the Johnson Island area is forming ice again. If you would of launched from Mazurick today you would of had to push away the slush and ice. Slush ice on lot of the shore line now. Waves were still rolling today and if you have a secret mud lure you better bring it along if your fishing this weekend. I plan to be on the lake saturday even if its just getting my lines wet.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Been looking at some cold waters. Let me know how they are

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[y/UR


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

This thread is classic. Have you looked at the weather. Last sat. yes this sat. uh no. That lake will be shredded. Save your $.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

SELL-FISH said:


> This thread is classic. Have you looked at the weather. Last sat. yes this sat. uh no. That lake will be shredded. Save your $.


 I am going to watch fishing on TV,It will be a waste of time the way the winds blew all week. The weather has too get better soon.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It's still winter unfortunately a high of 37 Saturday will be high 20's on the water. The lake is trashed from all the wind, last glimpse of the satellite showed dirty water east of the islands so you know its really really bad west of them. Good luck out there and be safe if you decide to go. I personally think its not worth the effort to go for a ice cold boat ride looking for something you most likely wont find.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

SELL-FISH said:


> This thread is classic. Have you looked at the weather. Last sat. yes this sat. uh no. That lake will be shredded. Save your $.


Fished many days when guy's said don't waste your time, stay home, lakes a mess....bla bla. Those were some of the best days I've ever fished. If weather/waves are permitting they can be caught with a little effort and knowledge.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

rizzman said:


> Fished many days when guy's said don't waste your time, stay home, lakes a mess....bla bla. Those were some of the best days I've ever fished. If weather/waves are permitting they can be caught with a little effort and knowledge.


Ya ok good luck


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Monday looks like the best day....LOL 3 to 6 inches of snow predicted for columbus.....COME ON..!!!!!! this sucks...


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

It totally sucks but this is a normal winter for the most part. Last year I fished today and whacked em but it was 83 degrees. I dont care how much effort or KNOWLEDGE you put into it this weekend its gonna suck.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with sell fish. Last weekend I got my a** handed to me. My gear is still thawing out. We had a heck of a finding stained water let alone clean water. Its blown a small craft warning all week. Its gonna be a chocolate shake. The water temperature is 34. That spray will have your iced up in no time. You may not see the 40 degree air temps til afternoon. Being on 34 degree water is super cold.

As for me, last week was a lesson. Maybe in another week. Just maybe...


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd like nothing more than to break in the new motor this wrekend but seeing the amount of ice forming again I am calling the trip off now. See you guys Thursday if the weather permits.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Good call Jason its not worth wrecking your nice new boat. Try and find a inland lake to break it in on you might have to take a little road trip but it will be worth it so your ready for next weekend. Good luck, Scott


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

You guys goin out have fun. I'll be in the U.P. riding my snowmobile. I think I'll have the better trip.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Today (Friday), Just another day of 4 to 6 foot forecast of the waves. Finally a calm day for Saturday then right back to big waves again Sunday and Monday. Maybe some clean water by April?


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Any ice updates?


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I think were gonna give it a whirl. Hollar for TBone or Beerbatter if I hear I will answer. Gotta try to find the active pod. Good Luck and be safe. :T


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

This is Catawba about 2 hours ago.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Well X$%^&* Thanks alot would of been a long drive to scratch up the yellow on the boat.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Another shot









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

damnnnnn......... look's like i'll be wearing the wader's and hittin' the sandusky tomorrow instead.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Satellite pic is up showing Western Basin.


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

which ramp is this pic at??


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Catawba do you know of any open ramps ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Ice is gone its a go tomorrow of you want to fish get it togather. Catawba and muzuricks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

. Very slow day none the less but at least my cousin got to real one in


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> View attachment 71836
> . Very slow day none the less but at least my cousin got to real one in
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Man does he look cold,at least you gave it a shot.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Haha. Beautiful day on the water actually took my jacket off. Winds laid down to pretty much nothing...fishin on the other hand was very tough. Could only mark fish in extremly dirty water. There was actually some nice looking water out there believe it or not but couldnt mark a thing in it. O well went 1 for 2 Nice to meet you island troller and jason p(good lookin boat)


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Eye fisher nice meeting you also I was the co angler in the boat. Look forward to seeing more good posts. It was a bit chilly but we were moving for almost 5 hours we only set line for 30 min if that. Jason was breaking in the motor in. We seen some real nice marks In a few places. You fishing any of the lewts?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Hey eyes in. Good meeting you to. Ya were in all the lewts except the sandusky tourney which we still might. Not sure Well have fun forsure n im sure well get some time to chit chat


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea for sure you on face book?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

nope no facebook for me the wife has it but i try not to get into it....this site is addicting enough HAHA usually on here 25 times a day easily since the iphone came out.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea I'm the same way w dws and this site always some reports to read or something to post.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

We went....


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Well come on now. Sunday we assume, but some additional details would be nice.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Went 10 for 15 yesterday. Largest was just over 10 lbs and the remaining fish were all good quality. 

Husky jerks customs from Happy Hooker
Speed 1.1
Visibility was under six inches, tried cleaner water but the fish were in the stained water. The surprise was the stained water was not warmer.
The temp in that area was 33.4

All I can say is that we launched out of Catawba. We tagged fish there earlier in the day but a friend "Island Troller" informed me they were biting back at an earlier spot. So since he informed on the activity, I view it as his spot even though we found them earlier in the day near his spot.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice job broken wing, heard you guess on radio. Guess I should have come over....


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

What customs jt? Or another brand?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Earlier in the morning we got three (9,6 and 2 pounder). Then it was painful slow till we went back.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice job on getting them sounds like that stained water was good lets hope they are in a good mood this coming weekend I want some board action.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

nice job brokenwing we were out there also but sounds like we may have left that area just a little to early (sorry alaskan20) look like some nice lookin fish for sure....were hoping to be back this friday maybe even thursday evening weather permitting


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

No problem eyefisher, we will get me this weekend!


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Custom Husky Jerks 101
1. Goto Happy Hooker
2. Tell them how many you want to buy, one or five...
3. Ask for their selections 

That what I did and all caught fish!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok thanks for the tip only reason I ask what or who painted them is cause I have a selection that's all. I know how to buy lures and I know somebody that works there just was asking Thanx for the lesson in how to buy custom husky jerks...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> Haha. Beautiful day on the water actually took my jacket off. Winds laid down to pretty much nothing...fishin on the other hand was very tough. Could only mark fish in extremly dirty water. There was actually some nice looking water out there believe it or not but couldnt mark a thing in it. O well went 1 for 2 Nice to meet you island troller and jason p(good lookin boat)


Thanks Eyefisher! The ride in that boat exceeded my expectation for sure. I can see many more enjoyable trips this year. We'll see you guys out there this weekend.


----------

